
You Might Want to Uninstall VLC. – Immediately - kentms
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/07/you-might-want-to-uninstall-vlc-immediately/
======
arkitaip
This is not true. The exploit was fixed over a year ago (since v. 3.0.3):
[https://twitter.com/videolan/status/1153963312981389312?s=21](https://twitter.com/videolan/status/1153963312981389312?s=21)

------
dredmorbius
Article immediately and repeatedly redirects wih JS disabled.

Alternate: [https://outline.com/FrYujS](https://outline.com/FrYujS)

